# No Bait and Mosquito Sucks - Or the Fisherman Does



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

So, I call up to Fairport Harbor this morning and am advised that no one has any bait.

The guy says you may want to try Geneva, Ashtabula or Conneaut. Last week the guy in Conneaut just got a shipment of minnows from Port Clinton, so we decided to go to Mosquito.

So we get up to Mosquito about 9:30 a.m. and already had some frozen minnows so we only purchased 4 dozen more and 2 dozen worms.

Came out of the State Park and headed south on the lake doing a little trolling with worm harnesses and had "no bites," the entire day.

Decided to try some minnows and nothing there either. 

Went north under the bridge and "just" made it under. Water seemed high.

Nothing on the north side of the lake either.

What a waste of 2 hours travelling time and 4 hours on the lake.

Next week going to head back up to the big pond.

Dale


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not sure I've every "wasted" a day fishing....


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

colonel594 said:


> Not sure I've every "wasted" a day fishing....


Amen!!!!!!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I think its the fisherman....


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I think you're right.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Mosquito is a cold water lake temp has to be high now, next time pick up minnows at Mosquito and take them to Erie they work just fine for Perch.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Me and Nicklesman decided to do some crappie fishing at Mosquito since erie was rolling that same day. Wind was up a little but we managed to put 15 nice crappies in the livewell. Caught and released around thirty gills, a lot of them would have kept. He only wanted crappies tho. Hang-glided southern pro jigs in the stumpfield just s/w of the 88 causeway.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Me and Nicklesman decided to do some crappie fishing at Mosquito since erie was rolling that same day. Wind was up a little but we managed to put 15 nice crappies in the livewell. Caught and released around thirty gills, a lot of them would have kept. He only wanted crappies tho. Hang-glided southern pro jigs in the stumpfield just s/w of the 88 causeway.


And it was a good time also under tough conditions.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Chaunc...from what I read...you surely are the OGF "CRAPPIE" Fisherman of the Year...every year!!!!!

I wish I had half your crappie wisdom and skills


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Chaunc...from what I read...you surely are the OGF "CRAPPIE" Fisherman of the Year...every year!!!!!
> 
> I wish I had half your crappie wisdom and skills


Do it like i do. READ every article you can afford to get your hands on and you'll become a much more prolific crappie fisherman. I've been studying them on diffrent lakes for a very long time. I kind of know where to look for them now. And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Chaunc I seen you up at plaza pizza with the boat the other day. I was gonna come over and introduce myself but I was running a little late for work and you know how fisherman are when we start talking.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

RedJada said:


> I think its the fisherman....


He led with his chin with that one didn't he?!?!  Soon as I read the subject line, knowing the group on here, I'm thinking "Oh boy, this is going to be good!" LOL!! 

Everyone has a rough day now and then, even when you've put in the time. Personally, I have had one of those seasons where anything that could go wrong outside of the actual fishing did go wrong-- battery died on WB early in season requiring a tow, trailer came unhitched while driving (luckily only 100ft out of driveway), on vacation someone stole the pin to my swing tongue one night AND I had power issues again!!, the tranducer busted off the head to my bow mount, and had a trailer tire blow out this past weekend on 90 coming back from Chautauqua. Never had any problems...until this year! Hope it is out of my system now...


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

heidlers
good thing hunting season is starting! If that were me, i would've hung it up already. lol!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Bad luck happens in waves for me.

2 weeks ago on the same trip to Milton I lost my cooler lid out of the boat while enroute to lake and never recovered it. 

A $25 Fish-On rod holder came off side of boat as I was removing pole. Apparently they don't float, lost to bottom of Milton. 

Was trolling when a rec boater decided to buzz my stern and take up my $16 a spool braid into his prop.. was unable to get to my knife before losing 200 ft.. (have fun digging that out of your outdrive buddy). 

Got feet wet loading boat (usually pretty good at staying dry even when by myself).

And to top it off....skunked.


----------



## paulhsbr (Apr 16, 2013)

billorp said:


> heidlers
> good thing hunting season is starting! If that were me, i would've hung it up already. lol!


If this all happened fishing, better not hunt this season!! LOL


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

paulhsbr said:


> If this all happened fishing, better not hunt this season!! LOL


One thing for, I would be leaving the tree stand at home and just looking for a nice tree to lean against and maybe just shooting with a camera.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

billorp said:


> heidlers
> good thing hunting season is starting! If that were me, i would've hung it up already. lol!


A run of bad luck like that....and a gun, Hmmmm maybe take up crochet.

Scott


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

HawgHunter said:


> A run of bad luck like that....and a gun, Hmmmm maybe take up crochet.
> 
> Scott


Fortunately, I do not hunt...


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Earlier this yr just 100 feet from 76 bridge (milton) lost me beloved ugly stik pro (been best friends for near 20 yrs) with pfluger pres xt on it... Took off like a rocket - not 10 min later my other friend Mr Merc decided starting wasn't on its agenda... This was after the bow line wrapped the trailer light pole and deep sixed it upon launch... Rough day... 

Worst part... Wife was with me wondering why I do it...

Fender came off trailer on way home...

It all part of the wondrous world of boat ownership and fishing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinfisher (May 8, 2009)

Brettmansdorf...we have all had lousy days like that on the lake. I too have lost a rod & reel over the side, it can very aggravating & upsetting, especially if its one of your favorite rigs.

There may be a happy ending to your bad day.

About a month ago I was on Milton hiding under the 76 bridge while a rain storm passed over. We continued to fish when I came upon a snag, I pulled up what could be your long lost best friend!!

PM me with more identifying detail on your rod/reel and your contact info, if its yours I will reunite you with your buddy!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Please keep us updated on this potential reunion!


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Update...
:Banane04: 

Last rod my passed fishing buddy ever got me (Grandfather), hence the rod held certain sentimental value... The reel was new - but I think I got it back better than out of the box...

My sincere thanx to FishinFisher, as this evening he went out of his way to reunite me and my ole' friend...

He not only retrieved - he disassembled and reassembled, lubed and made better than new...

He refused bribery, cash, everything! 

So if the fish gods are listening (reading), please pass on any dumb luck I might be due this year to him...

He epitomizes what it means to be a gracious outdoorsman...

I hope I have the opportunity to do for another fisherman what he has done for me...


----------



## fishinfisher (May 8, 2009)

Brettmansdorf...you are most welcome, happy to see it returned to its rightful owner.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

That is amazing! OGF is a powerful tool!


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

thats awesome!


----------

